# ins. renewal



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

hi, does,nt it just wind you up every time, got my car insurance reminder direct line£259 it,s gone up £ 40 ,so shopped around got it for £200 incl no claims protection.went online to stop auto renewal and guess what they knocked off the forty quid.I know it happens all the time but it really ****es me off ,if they wanted to provide the best customer service then why not give the best price first time round.if they had done that I would have probably just let it ride and they would,nt have lost a customer.
Rant over
thanks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

customer retention is a thing of the past for insurance companies, they are more interested in the yearly churn.

:thumb:


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

How strange Im with DL and increase is also £40 I usually shop around but the last 3 years DL have been the best for me Thanks for the "stop auto renewal" tip


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Have the same game every year. Renewal comes through with an increase, phone them and they “run through the details “ again and hey presto quote goes down to last years level. Not huge sums but worth a call for thirty or forty pounds


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Renewal came through from LV at just £2 more than last year. a neighbour had just had a Seat written off, his fault, and LV had been more than generous in the amount they paid him so I renewed quite happily without even shopping around this year.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

macc70 said:


> How strange Im with DL and increase is also £40 I usually shop around but the last 3 years DL have been the best for me Thanks for the "stop auto renewal" tip


EDIT. Well that went well NOT. DL decided to knock £10 off my 2019-2020 quote I cancelled straight away grabbed the phone and...
I am now with LV with a lower premium than last years DL premium Overall saving of £80 from 2019-2020 DL premium 
£80 to spend on …………….:lol::lol:


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are looking for a renewal my one tip is to avoid one call insurance.

Had a accident not my fault, youd think it would be straight forward, phoned them, ended up on the phone to commercial legal... claims management company.. then watermans lawyers took over... then easidrive took over and finished it all. Yes they dealt with the claim fast, was professional but it was confusing and more stressful than need be, then to change my car over the quote for the remaining 7 months was £202 including there "do it yourself online discount of £15" 

My insurance costs 200 a year, I'd already paid that, suddenly for 7 more months they want that. 

Just bought a full new policy with someone else. Just felt a complete mess, went with them as breakdown was a bargain.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mine for the BMW is with LV, gone down £20 since last year but got it a further £20 cheaper via A Plan - not giving LV the chance to match it - they had their chance


----------

